# Toilet rooms in commercial kitchens



## georgia plans exam (Sep 30, 2010)

I seem to recall a requirement that toilet room doors cannot open directly to a kitchen which serves food to the public. I cannot seem to find in the IPC or IBC. Am I having a brain fart or a false memory??

GPE


----------



## fatboy (Sep 30, 2010)

UBC used to say the a RR had to be separated from food prep areas by a "tight fitiing door".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2010)

Memory good just a brain fart

IBC 2006

1210.5 Toilet rooms.

Toilet rooms shall not open directly into a room used for the preparation of food for service to the public.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 30, 2010)

CBC 1210.5 Toilet rooms. Toilet rooms shall not open directly into a room used for the preparation of food for service to the public.

Sorry mtlog


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2010)

Try 2006 IBC; (same number as CBC)

[P] 2902.4 Required public toilet faclities. " The access route to public facilities shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms, closets or similar spaces."

I think that there is another that prohibits "all" toilet facilities from opening into a kitchen area but haven't found that one yet.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2010)

MTL,

Mark Handler found it;

2006 IBC, 1210.5 Toilet rooms.  Toilet rooms shall not open directly into a toilet room used for the preparation of food for service to public.

Thanks Mark,

Uncle Bob


----------



## syarn (Sep 30, 2010)

IBC 2009

1210.5 Toilet rooms. Toilet rooms shall not open directly into a room used for the preparation of food for

service to the public.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2010)

I stayed in an "Extended Stay" motel for several months; and the building was a new structure.  The bathroom opened directly into the kitchen area.  I wonder if this was an oversite of santitation requirements by the code writers; or perhaps they feel than where you are next to your own waste products the seperation is not warranted.  I find no such seperation requirements for commercial residents.

Pwew,

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Sep 30, 2010)

sheesh....I even went to 1210..........didn't scroll down long enough in the electronic version. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 30, 2010)

1210.5 is it! Thanks to you all. (What a strang place to put the requirement for toilet room doors.)

Again, Thanks. The brain fart exhaust fan is now set on high.

GPE


----------

